# Best Mini Portable Stereo Speakers?



## Rockstar11 (Feb 3, 2011)

Im in need to buy an Mini Stereo Portable Speaker for my "Korg Triton Le" Music Keyboard..

Im looking for up to 1500-1700 bux.

Got these options in X-MINI.
X-mini Max v1.1 Capsule Portable Speaker.
X-mini MAX v1.1

Can u advice any from these or any other in that budge..
I prefer having greater bass efect and clear louad sound.
thanks.


----------



## Sathish (Feb 3, 2011)

im using  X-mini Max v1.1 Capsule Portable Speaker from 3months.
it is good for its value. no problem at all.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 3, 2011)

^ can i play max volume without any problem? 

actually i want to use with "Korg Triton Le" Music Keyboard.

whats the X-mini Max v1.1 Capsule Portable Speaker Present Price???


----------



## Sathish (Feb 4, 2011)

yes.. there is no distortion at max volume. excellent one. 

but pl ensure whether you bought the original one. lot of clones are available in portalble speakers space. so be careful.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 4, 2011)

^^ hmm.. okk thanks


----------



## static_x (Feb 4, 2011)

consider the x-mini 2nd generation speakers..it may be around 1.5-1.6K but better than the 1.1....I've not used it but heard it once at my friends place and it actually is a nice set of mini speakers....


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 5, 2011)

X-mini MAX II Capsule Speakers ?
X-mini MAX II

*img227.imageshack.us/img227/9128/xminiproductmatrixjuly2.gif

X-mini MAX II - Stow-away 3.5mm cable?

hmmmm...

hmmmm...

X-mini MAX II is good for me?
reply guys.. please..


----------

